# makita single blade planer



## lalkie (Aug 30, 2008)

i have a makita single blade planer that I would like to get information on. It appears to be a tool that cuts a veneer off the stock to either use the veneer or plane a board. Does anyone have information on how to use it or has anyone used one? Thanks Larry


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

best bet is to google-yahoo or whatever search engine you prefer the name and MODEL NUMBER of the tool, you will no doubt find info, reviews, owners manuals, makita's website pages on this tool, etc. send us back a link? i'd like to see this tool.

DM


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Larry, I moved your post over here to the tools section. 

A handheld power planer is designed for removal of stock off the edge or face of boards. It isn't going to cut off a usable veneer, just chips. Common uses for a tool like this include planing the edges of doors, scribing cabinets to walls, and a number of woodworking uses.


----------



## lalkie (Aug 30, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> Larry, I moved your post over here to the tools section.
> 
> A handheld power planer is designed for removal of stock off the edge or face of boards. It isn't going to cut off a usable veneer, just chips. Common uses for a tool like this include planing the edges of doors, scribing cabinets to walls, and a number of woodworking uses.


This is not a hand held machine. it is a 250 pound machine on wheels that feeds the material through the blade on a belt. i was looking for someone that had experience with this machine to help me figure the best way to use it. i appreciate you moving the machine to the tool section i apparently missed this section. larry


----------



## lalkie (Aug 30, 2008)

lalkie said:


> This is not a hand held machine. it is a 250 pound machine on wheels that feeds the material through the blade on a belt. i was looking for someone that had experience with this machine to help me figure the best way to use it. i appreciate you moving the machine to the tool section i apparently missed this section. larry


i will try an send a picture in the next few days. it is a machine that generally sold only in japan and aparently priced about $1100.00 used. i can't seem to get it working correctly. Larry


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks, i'm real curious to see it.

DM

and what's the problem with it?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Sounds like an industrial planer. I've never seen a Makita version! Would love to see a picture.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

I think he's talking about a thickness planer. I have a delta 220 model. But mine has three blades. I cant not envision a single blade pulling a usable piece of veneer from a board with out it breaking it. BOB


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

most t-planers i've used (mine is a 13" rigid) have at least 2 blades. never seen a single blade planer b4. this is why i'm curious.

DM


----------



## lalkie (Aug 30, 2008)

*Makita Single Planer*

Go to you tube and type in makita precision planer. There is a video of what it does. I have not been able to get mine to work or been able to contaact the person that has one. The machine runs and works but won't feed the wood through. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks Larry


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

if it's set up the way a standard planer is, then you have rubber rollers under there to drag the wood through. if they do not turn, wood do not go. are they turning?

DM


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I just watched the videos on youtube and it almost looks like the blade doesn't spin like a normal thickness planer but instead the belt feeds the material against a stationary blade that planes a thin strip of wood off. Kinda like a manual hand planer with a belt under it to move the material across the blade.

If it is not carrying the wood threw the machine and the belt is moving. I would assume that the board is getting wedged somehow, not enough clearance for the wood to go threw the machine. From the videos it looks like it only takes a very very thin sliver off. Try raising the planer up and see if the board gets carried threw without taking anything off. If it does try lowering it little by little and see if you can get it to carry the board threw.


----------



## lalkie (Aug 30, 2008)

*Makita Single Blade Planer*

The motor and belt seems to work fine. The board does not seem have enough traction on hte belt in order to be moved through the blade. I have tried limiting the cutting to the minimum cut possible. It still won't feed the board through. The blade seems sharp. I have tried 2x4" and ceder pickets without luck.
any help would be appreciated. Larry


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Is the belt wore out? From the videos it doesn't seem like there is many things to make the board go threw the machine. Maybe try to google it and try and get an owners manual.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

being on dialup, i can't see the video, but if it's a slow moving roller that grips the wood, then there needs to be grip and torque to push it through the blade. if torque, then the belt-drive is not doing it's job, if grip, then the rollers are not adjusted correctly. purely hypothetical, of course, not seeing what you have. are either adjustable? belt or roller tension?

DM


----------



## lalkie (Aug 30, 2008)

*Makita Precision Planer*

I am still looking for information on a Makita thickness planer. The one on youtube seems to work fine. Any one had experience with these? Mine will not feed the lumber through the blade. I have tried different angles and adjusted it to the miniminum thickness. There does not seem to be enough traction between the wood and the belt feeding the wood.
Any help would be appreciated.
Larry


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

you got any pics of this machine you can post yet?

DM


----------



## edgegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

lalkie said:


> I am still looking for information on a Makita thickness planer. The one on youtube seems to work fine. Any one had experience with these? Mine will not feed the lumber through the blade. I have tried different angles and adjusted it to the miniminum thickness. There does not seem to be enough traction between the wood and the belt feeding the wood.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Larry


I know it's been a few years since you posted this, but do you still have the Makita planer? Did you get it working right?


----------



## lalkie (Aug 30, 2008)

*Makita single blade planer*

I still have the planer but have not had a chance to get it working correctly. I need to try sharpening the blade. I have the same one that is on you tube under makita single blade planer or precision planer. I am in grand jct co. Larry


----------



## edgegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Larry -
I'm just relaunching my guitar building business after many years away from it, and sad to see these are so hard to find! I've been wanting one for a long time and it seems many of them got tucked away in a corner and not used much. But that makes them hard to find! 
I know the blade sharpness and, as I recall, the microbevel on the blade were critical to making it work well. Your description makes it sound like something may have happened to the belt, though. Does the belt move, but not the wood? Or does the belt stop, too?

Anya
Portland, Oregon


----------



## lalkie (Aug 30, 2008)

*Planer*

The belt moves fine. It continues to run when the wood stops. The wood can be pushed thru. There are some surface cracks on the blade but not to bad. I do not think the it has had much use. Elevating screws and everything else work well. It starts easy and seems to run fine. Larry


----------



## edgegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm going to guess the "chip breaker" blade is set too far from the edge of the cutting blade. At least I know the same symptoms with a hand plane could easily be caused by that. I've heard that some people put sticky belt dressing on the feed belt to try to force it to push the wood through. That, of course, won't fix the problem. 
This particular approach to finish cuts just doesn't seem to resonate with folks used to rotary blades and abrasives, I guess.
If you decide to sell it, let me know. I'm just a 15 hour drive away!


----------



## lalkie (Aug 30, 2008)

*Planer*

I would like to seel it, Is it worth $250.00 to you.


----------



## edgegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

I think that's a reasonable asking price if it has all the parts and runs like you say. Any chance you have a picture or two? 

A realistic way to get it here might be a factor. Would you be willing to have it shipped? I think that would be cheaper than a 2000 mile round trip. 

This could work out.


----------



## edgegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

Larry -
I took some guesses on size and weight and it looks affordable to send it via freight. Even UPS seemed reasonable. So, if you can measure it and guess better than I about the weight, then the question is if they need it crated, on a palette, or as is. If we can work out all that for ~ $450 then I'll be game.


----------



## lalkie (Aug 30, 2008)

*Planer*

It measures 39" long 25" high 28" wide it weighs about 150 pounds maybe 200 pounds attached to a pallet. i could attach it to a pallet and haul it to a local shipping company if that works. My zip is 81504.
Larry


----------



## edgegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

I have sent these measurements for a shipping quote and will let you know as soon as I hear from them. I'm moving to a new house and shop/studion on February 1st, so our timing is good. I hope this will work out. And I hope you're having a good weekend. 
Have you been able to get a picture you could email?
Thanks.


----------



## lalkie (Aug 30, 2008)

*Planer*

I haven't. It is in the corner of my shed and it is cold out there. I will try and get some in the next week or so. It looks and sounds just like the one you tube. Larry


----------



## edgegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

*Ready soon?*

Larry,
I'm ready to put my faith in this old planer. The shipping will be a bit more than I hoped, so if you're willing to take $200 I'll be happy enough to send money now. We'll need to talk about the timing so I can arrange with the shippers.
I'll be in my new shop space on the first (!) so I'm ready to receive it after then.


----------



## edgegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

edgegrain said:


> Larry,
> I'm ready to put my faith in this old planer. The shipping will be a bit more than I hoped, so if you're willing to take $200 I'll be happy enough to send money now. We'll need to talk about the timing so I can arrange with the shippers.
> I'll be in my new shop space on the first (!) so I'm ready to receive it after then.


Hi again Larry - I've gotten moved (mostly) into my new workspace. And I got a better quote in shipping, so I can meet your asking price! If you can send a picture before I send money, I would most want to see the blades. Thanks.


----------



## edgegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey Larry,

I'm about to give up on the idea of ever taking this planer off your hands. If you want me to wait a bit longer for an update, please let me know. Hope you're staying warm enough.


----------

